# Judo in Oprah Magazine!



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2005)

My mother pointed out to me that the October 2005 issue of Oprah magazine, now on the stands, has an article on a 92 year old judoka who is, at 9th dan, the highest-ranked woman in the sport. The article itself focuses on the author's experience at this instructor's school.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Oct 1, 2005)

This sounds great Arnisador.  Although i'm not a judo practitioner, i'd still like to give a read.  I think it's incredible to still be teaching/training at that "advanced" age.  Thanks.

Donna


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 1, 2005)

I wonder if she still takes falls?  I wonder if taking falls strengthened her skeleton?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2005)

It said she has Parkinson's disease and uses a cane but that she did do some techniques on people, and still teaches class. Very inspiring!


----------



## JAMJTX (Oct 1, 2005)

at 9th dan, the highest-ranked woman in the sport

This would have to be Keiko Fukuda Sensei. Her grandfather taught Jujutsu to Jigaro Kano, the Judo founder. As far as I know she still lives in California and actively teaches. I don't think she takes break falls anymore.

http://judoinfo.com/fukuda.htm


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, that's her! I didn't realize the part about her grandfather having taught the founder!


----------



## bignick (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, my judo instructor, who is a camp director at Fukuda Sensei's annual Joshi Judo Camp, told me about the article.  I asked if she could just copy it, because who knows what would happen to my reputation if I was caught reading "O". :ultracool:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2005)

Heh. I thought the same as I browsed through it at Borders!


----------



## K Williams (Oct 17, 2005)

After reading this thread, I picked up my girlfriends O magazine. She had this big grin on her face. I made it clear that that would be the first and last time that I read Oprah's magazine!


----------

